# Ship's Articles - Copy?



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a copy of the type of ship's articles from the 60s or anyone have a transcript of them. 2 year deep sea or any other.

Trying to show friends what I signed up for on every trip.

Thanks


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

USA USCG circa 1974 Articles attached

Greg Hayden


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Try google as I looked there and found lots of interesting sites to trool through.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Bridie.....try [email protected] they hold nearly all copies of what they call crew agreements I am currently waiting an a couple myself but it works out reasonable cost wise just email them with Ships name dates and ships official No the reply is standard but gives all the procedure
backsplice ex Dundee poole Wullie Herbies men


----------

